# slingbox 350 big improvement over original Solo



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

I recently replaced my old/original Slingbox Solo with a new Slingbox 350 and I'm very happy so far. Improvements:
* The stream quality from WAN side is MUCH improved no doubt because of use of improved encoding capabilities of the hardware. It looks very good with a low bandwidth connection and even when using composite inputs to the Sling instead of component.
* It's nice to have client side built into a web browser and finally have a client that runs under Linux by using following URL in browser:

```
http://slingplayer.slingbox.com/embedded/slingplayer.php
```
* I found no need to use IR blaster cable since the built in IR blaster of the box very reliably controls my TiVo. So no need to drape IR blaster cable over my Premiere anymore.

Room for improvement for me so far is mostly related to virtual remote control:
* I use alternate TiVo remote codes 1 & 2 since I have a Mini and Premiere in same room and it looks like there is only 1 Premiere remote with A,B,C,D buttons and it uses code 0. I had to switch to series 3 remote which is available for remote codes 1-4. Not a big deal but A,B,C,D buttons are missing.
* Using Linux browser for some odd reason the remote that shows up is not the usual peanut remote but some weird generic looking remote that doesn't have a TiVo button and some other key buttons.

If someone with a Slingbox 350 or 500 has found a Premiere remote that supports codes 1 & 2 please let me know. Also if someone was able to get a proper looking remote for Linux platform I'd like to know as well.

Other issue is the old HDMI + component problem: i.e. If I use HDMI connection from Premiere<->TV then when TV is turned off and HDMI handshaking is disabled it screws up the other outputs. Thus I have to use component connection instead to TV which also means I can't use component connection to the Sling but have to use composite.


----------



## dmk1974 (Mar 7, 2002)

moyekj said:


> I recently replaced my old/original Slingbox Solo with a new Slingbox 350 and I'm very happy so far. Improvements:
> * The stream quality from WAN side is MUCH improved no doubt because of use of improved encoding capabilities of the hardware. It looks very good with a low bandwidth connection and even when using composite inputs to the Sling instead of component.
> * It's nice to have client side built into a web browser and finally have a client that runs under Linux by using following URL in browser:
> 
> ...


I currently have the Solo connected to my Premiere 4. I had thought the 350 was basically the same thing, but sounds like per your usage it's quite worthwhile to upgrade.

For me, IN the house, I use the TiVo Stream to the iPad. But OUT of the house, that's pretty much the only time I utilize the Slingbox (either to my iPhone or laptop when traveling).


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

I just realized that the Slingbox 350 has component pass-through (set of inputs and outputs), so I updated my setup to use component into Slingbox from TiVo and then output to TV. I confirmed that 1080p/24 video still passes through fine with that setup. So no need to use composite video for Slingbox input. This improved the Slingbox output video quality (HD on the LAN) since it has better quality HD input to start with.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

moyekj said:


> I just realized that the Slingbox 350 has component pass-through (set of inputs and outputs), so I updated my setup to use component into Slingbox from TiVo and then output to TV. I confirmed that 1080p/24 video still passes through fine with that setup. So no need to use composite video for Slingbox input. This improved the Slingbox output video quality (HD on the LAN) since it has better quality HD input to start with.


Why not still use the HDMI out from the TiVo? With HDMI you can get better video and better audio. HDMI can handle the DD+ audio, optical can't. With analog the video is converted from digital to analog and then converted from analog to digital again for viewing on the TV.

I use the Component inputs with my SLingbox 350 from my TiVo Elite, but I still use the HDMI output from my TiVo Elite to go to my Receiver which then uses HDMI to my TV.

I really don't like using Analog, but my Slingbox 350 and my Hava HD boxes are the only devices I have now that are using analog.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

aaronwt said:


> Why not still use the HDMI out from the TiVo?


 Because as I mentioned above for my TV when it is off HDCP handshaking fails and so TiVo puts an annoying banner on all outputs thus screwing up Slingbox display (a problem discussed in several threads in this forum).
I've never been a fan of HDMI personally either because of all the HDCP and handshaking nonsense and component has always looked great for me without any of the HDMI hassles and makes the "analog hole" available.

I'm using HDMI connection for my Mini to same TV since it didn't come with component breakout cables and picture quality is not as good as component from my Elite.


----------



## rorrim (Jun 21, 2005)

I really want the Slingbox 500 since I prefer the built in WiFi. The features are great. But what is up with companies building home entertainment boxes in non-standard shapes? How come the 500 couldn't be in the same boxy shape as the 350?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

moyekj said:


> Because as I mentioned above for my TV when it is off HDCP handshaking fails and so TiVo puts an annoying banner on all outputs thus screwing up Slingbox display (a problem discussed in several threads in this forum).
> I've never been a fan of HDMI personally either because of all the HDCP and handshaking nonsense and component has always looked great for me without any of the HDMI hassles and makes the "analog hole" available.
> 
> I'm using HDMI connection for my Mini to same TV since it didn't come with component breakout cables and picture quality is not as good as component from my Elite.


Run the TiVo HDMI output through an active HDMI splitter. Only use one output of the splitter to the TV or receiver and leave the other one unused. This fixes the annoying banner problem in my setup.

Someone on this forum recommended trying that and so I tried it and it works. I had some old HDMI splitters lying around from 5 or 6 years ago so it was nice to be able to put one to some use.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Can someone suggest a cheapish active HDMI splitter that will work to resolve the HDCP problem with TV off? Cheapest link I found in the forums confirmed to solve the problem was a $50 Monoprice one which seems like too much. All I need is a 2-1 active splitter or even just an active extender as I don't need a splitter - just something that keeps HDCP handshake alive when TV is off.


----------



## minimeh (Jun 20, 2011)

moyekj said:


> Can someone suggest a cheapish active HDMI splitter that will work to resolve the HDCP problem with TV off? Cheapest link I found in the forums confirmed to solve the problem was a $50 Monoprice one which seems like too much. All I need is a 2-1 active splitter or even just an active extender as I don't need a splitter - just something that keeps HDCP handshake alive when TV is off.


I found another user (lost the citation, sorry) that was having success using this https://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=101&cp_id=10113&cs_id=1011306&p_id=8154&seq=1&format=2&style=. At $33.47, it's a bit cheaper but not much.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

OK thanks very much for the link. Comes to about $39 with shipping + tax. Still debating whether it's worth it or just stick to component.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

FYI I did end up getting the Monoprice splitter linked to above and verified it does solve the problem since it keeps HDMI HDCP alive when TV is off. So now I have HDMI option available. I also did verify 1080p/24 still works fine with an Amazon HD download. For now I've got both HDMI and component through Slingbox connecting to TV so I can switch between both to compare picture.


----------



## blacknoi (Jan 23, 2006)

That is so odd in that I don't have the HDCP handshake issue.

I have a super cheap COBY 32" HDTV with my premier hooked up to
1) tv via HDMI
2) Slingbox Pro-HD via component


I have no HDCP nags when the coby set is off.

Does that issue vary by manufacturer, in that some might keep HDCP alive even when the sets are off?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

blacknoi said:


> That is so odd in that I don't have the HDCP
> Does that issue vary by manufacturer, in that some might keep HDCP alive even when the sets are off?


 Apparently, yes. With TV off and with Slingbox if you navigate to System Information screen and look at "HDMI Status" setting it needs to be "HDCP enabled" for TiVo not to throw up the nag message. Before I put the splitter in the mix when my TV was off that was not the case. Note that many people switch video through a receiver instead of directly to a TV, so in that case it matters how receiver behaves when powered off. i.e. It matters only what the TiVo HDMI output connects to and that is the portion that has to stay alive. I still say TiVo could choose to handle things differently and not throw up that stupid nag message since other than the nag everything works just fine anyway...


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I just wish it would disable the HDMI connection in this case. Does anybody even know if Tivos (lets just say Premieres, or whatever specific one you choose) even have that capability?

I mean, I know they generally have all outputs active (which is a GOOD thing IMHO), but if it could just turn off HDMI rather than doing this, that would solve the issue for most people I think.

Not like I expect it to ever happen if it is possible, I'm just curious.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Not sure what you mean by turning off HDMI connection, but if you don't use HDMI connection in the 1st place then you don't have this problem. I think perhaps you mean you still would want to use HDMI, but have option to disable it on demand like when using Sling?


----------



## electrowiz64 (Aug 6, 2014)

This is exactly what I want to do but I'm still stuck between both the 350 or solo still. Is the 350 significantly better in HD quality or do they seem the same?
I want to get the solo on amazon & save some money but im worried about the capacitor issue people are having. While I don't mind soldering new capacitors, I don't want the HD quality to be too bad. & internet speed is not much an issue. I'm putting it on a FIOS connection with FAST upload speed.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

350 is way superior to the Solo in almost every way - you can get much better quality picture and it works better in low bandwidth situations (most hotels), you can run in a web browser instead of having dedicated client software, and it also passes through component connection. I'll most likely never use my Solo again after getting the 350.


----------



## boyet_m (May 26, 2014)

how does the 350 compare to a slingbox 500 or the newer slingox M1
i am on the market for a slingbox.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

500 is a waste of money compared to 350 if looking at HDMI input. HDMI input is useless if you are going to use it with encrypted channels (HDCP protected for HDMI connections) which on cable systems is everything except local broadcast channels. Don't know about M1 as I'm happy with my 350 and won't be on the market for anything else hopefully for a long time.


----------



## boyet_m (May 26, 2014)

moyekj said:


> 500 is a waste of money compared to 350 if looking at HDMI input. HDMI input is useless if you are going to use it with encrypted channels (HDCP protected for HDMI connections) which on cable systems is everything except local broadcast channels. Don't know about M1 as I'm happy with my 350 and won't be on the market for anything else hopefully for a long time.


thanks for your input. much appreciated.:up:


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

I setup a new computer where I attempted to use the official web Sling player and was horrified at the Ad mess that surrounds it. Then I remembered about the embedded method I had posted at start of this thread and avoids all the stupid surrounding Ads, and works for Linux OS as well:

```
http://slingplayer.slingbox.com/embedded/slingplayer.php
```
Some have mentioned about something about embedded commercials in the video stream itself but luckily I haven't yet encountered that...


----------

